# ***New Totals for SOY 2016 are up as of 06-29-16***



## passthru24 (May 25, 2016)

The New totals are up and under the SOY SCORES !!! Thanks Everyone for your Patients. Everyone Check cause the New Totals are up as of 06-29-16


----------



## fayettebowman (May 25, 2016)

Just tried it still old scores


----------



## EagleEye3D (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for all your hard work Scott! I know it isn't easy!


----------



## EagleEye3D (May 25, 2016)

fayettebowman said:


> Just tried it still old scores



The scores are totaled in the comments and not on the website.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 26, 2016)

I bet that was a job. Thanks !


----------



## KillZone (Jun 17, 2016)

Back on top


----------



## Slingingarrows (Jun 18, 2016)

Could someone tag the link. I keep seeing old scores as well.


----------



## KillZone (Jun 18, 2016)

Probably not updated yet, today was the last qualifier. So probably in a couple of days, hopefully!!!!!!


----------



## Slingingarrows (Jun 18, 2016)

Sorry I didn't check the date of last post


----------



## KillZone (Jun 22, 2016)

Update please if possible, thanks


----------



## hoyt44 (Jun 23, 2016)

not yet


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jun 25, 2016)

Update


----------



## hoyt44 (Jun 29, 2016)

ttt


----------



## cliff from jax (Jun 29, 2016)

I shot 3 qualifiers in open B don't see my name on the
List


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jun 30, 2016)

Can't find the updated scores as of 6-29-16?


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 30, 2016)

*New Totals*

The new totals are under the SOY post at the top. The scores that are their are the new ones. If anyone has any questions please call Scott at 678-378-0816


----------

